# The Way of All Flesh - Gresil's Death Guard



## Gresil (Sep 16, 2010)

*The Way of All Flesh - Death Guard*

___________________________________


Decay is Destiny - Embrace the Inevitable

___________________________________

On the following pages I will be logging progress on my Death Guard army. Here are some recently completed miniatures:


















































































My current project is an Obliterator unit. Here are the WIPs so far:



























































































Hail Nurgle!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Not normally a massive fan of deathguard, but I like your conversions a lot. I presume the little balls in the oblits are boils or something? Good idea anyway, really simple but effective.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic looking army. I love the effect around the eyes of the first couple of helmeted models. +rep.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Very awesome. If ever I make a marine army I think I would most like to make a nurgel one. so much conversions and such a different look to Nids.


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

I like the Chaos Knight bits. you really got the Nurgle feel going for them


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

So very impressive. Great combinations of bits and fantastic gs skills to tie them together. I particularly like the oblits so far. Particularly impressed with the use of various ork bits, they blend in seamlessly. Rep for the fantastic work so far.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Completely different from Svartmetall's Death Guard, but just as amazing. The marines are by far my favorite, especially the second picture. The use of the Chaos Warriors is amazing, the affect is brilliant.

As my next ambitious project (I have yet to finish painting my 2 other armies, and am currently building my Pre-Heresy Alpha Legion...) will be Death Guard. I'll have to snatch the chaos ideas from you xD


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

Nice to see another *Papa Nurgle* regular posting here. Have some rep for the nifty Obliterators and general Nurgliness


----------



## Gresil (Sep 16, 2010)

I've done a bit more sculpting on them, but I think they are nearly ready for paint. Here are a few quick snapshots:

weird mutatey texture on the plasma arm:









head slime and fleshed-out flamer arm:









heavy bolter veins:









exhaust slime:









and a size comparison!









I just got a new batch of GW green stuff, and I found it a lot nicer - they now sell it with more yellow than blue, which seems a lot more workable (you can see the difference in colour on the models).

There are perhaps just a few things I want to address - some of the boils look a bit too much like balls sitting on flesh, so need to enclose them a bit more, and also I'm concerned that their legs currently look a bit plain - do you think some boils or fleshy parts would improve them? An early plan I had was to replace some of the armoured feet with erupting flesh feet. In fact I might try doing that on the melta oblit, as his left foot could be sculpted quite nicely over the barrel!

Also, I am having a bit of a dilemma about how to paint them. One thing I'm sure about is that they will NOT follow my standard colour scheme. The fluff makes it quite clear that they are basically 'hired guns' who don't conform to any particular legion, so my challenge is to paint them in colours that are complementary but distinct from my army. I'm currently thinking of going for a darker brown armour, maybe Scorched Brown layered with Vermin Brown, possibly with standard metal trim (rather than rust - but I will probably end up painting them rusty anyway), and for the flesh, I have some Tallarn Flesh foundation which I might apply Rotten Flesh to and then use some red and blue washes over the top (and perhaps even paint on some small blue veins).

What do you think?


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

I think your painting idea for the Oblits is great. Go for it!
Amazing sculpting. Such a unique way to portray Nurgle


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

They look great, suitably disgusting!! The oblits are looking excellent too, you have impressive GS skills.

ElTanko


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a top quality DG army going on there, very impressive from conversions to paint. Have a bit of rep for the work.


----------



## Gresil (Sep 16, 2010)

Greetings,

Just a quick update, I haven't applied any paint to the obliterators yet, but I've painted up a couple of power fist champs...





































I tried out a few different things on these two. On the first I've attempted to show rust streaks on the legs, I think it could be improved but I like the general look. I also went for glowing green eyes, but I'm not sure it worked too well.

Although the photo doesn't show it well, the cloak of the second champ has been shaded with dark green. I think this was a tip in White Dwarf, and I really like how it works. Apart from that he's pretty straightforward.

There may be some minor touch ups but I think they're pretty much done, I just need to add some static grass.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

impressive work, sir. i especially enjoy the deep red rust colours on the first few models...compliments the "nurgley" green very nicely. have some rep!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

These look fantastic. I would love to know how you did the rust effect.


----------



## Gresil (Sep 16, 2010)

The streaks of rust on the legs? It's quite simple, just watered down streaks of Vermin Brown with smaller streaks of Scorched Brown over the top. It obviously works better on a light colour like bone.

Here's another retro marine given the same treatment:


----------



## Gresil (Sep 16, 2010)

Obliterators painted:

1:




























2:




























3:




























They will be the last of my Death Guard models for a while. The new project is Dark Eldar!

http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76025


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

+rep those are excellent.. truly disgusting.. horrifying.. awesome


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love what you have done with these guys so far! The conversions using the WoC bitz is a truly unique thing I haven't seen before and your sculpting on the oblits is really ace! I also really like the paint scheme especially the rust! Will be watching this log. +rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those oblits turned out amazing. The ball bearing pustules really turned out well. This is definitely one of my favourite chaos army.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

The Obliterators are some of the best that I've seen [don't tell Svartmetall I said that! :grin:], sir. They fit the theme of the army very nicely.

I especially like the restrained use of OSL on the plasma gun - really makes that model stand out. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Just awesome, you have well and truely done them justice!:grin:


----------

